# ...البــــــــولي يوريثــــــــــان... polyurethane



## ابو يوسف (17 يوليو 2009)

...البــــــــولي يوريثــــــــــان..."*"ْْ"*"






​ 

اليوريثان مركب تضم مجموعته الوظيفية الأميد والإستر متحدين وينتج من

تفاعل مجموعة كحول مع مجموعة أيسوسيانات ...






​ 



.. تحضير البولي يوريثان ...




 


والبولي يوريثان متعددة الاستعمالات ، لكن أهمها في الوقت الحاضر هو 

البلاستيك الرغوي للتنجيد ، فتعمل منه الوسائد والحشوات لأثاث 

المنازل والسيارات ...





 



... أشكــــالهــــــــــا ...


وتوجد لدائن البولي يوريثان على عدة أشكال وهي .... 




* الرغوي العالي مرونة ... مثل " الأسفنج " 

* الرغوي الأقل مرونة ...

* غير الرغوي .... الذي يصلح " للصب أو البثق " 

:÷: البــــولي يوريثان الرغـــوي " الأسفنج الصناعي ":÷:





 







​ 



يتم تحضيره بخلط البولي أكسي بروبيلين ترايول مع ثنائي أيزوسيانات الطولوين في

وجود الماء وبعض المواد الأخرى ، مثل بيوتيل القصدير وثلاثي إثيل أمين

التي تعمل كمواد منشطة للتفاعل ...

ويضاف أيضاً ثلاثي كلوروفلوروميثان وهو يساعد على نفخ البولي يوريثان

الناتج وتكوين الرغوة ...

وينتج عادة على هيئة ألواح مختلفة السمك ويتميز هذا النوع بقوة شده 

وبمتانته ... 


:÷: الأقــــــل مــــــرونة :÷:

وعند استخدام مركب ثنئي أيزوسيانات ثنائي فنيل الميثان إلى التفاعل 

السابق ينتج بولي يوراثان أقل مرونة ، ويستخدم هذا النوع صناعة 

الجدران في أعمال البناء الجاهز ، كما تستعمل في صناعة السيارات

والثلاجات وغيرها .....


:÷: البولي يوريثان غير الرغوية :÷: 


وفي غياب الماء ينتج بولي يوراثان غير رغوي ....

تحضر على هيئة حبيبات تصلح للصب أو للبثق وتتصف بمقاومتها للزيوت

والهيدروكربونات الأليفاتية ... 


وتستخدم هذه الرغويات المرنة في التغليف وتكسية بعض المنسوجات 

وفي التنجيد ، وفي صنع مقاعد السيارات والطائرات وغير ذلك من 

الأغراض ....





​ 
وشكــــــرا​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وأرجو منك أرسال روابط الملفات الجديدة والتي لم تنزل في الموضوع المثبت لكي يتم تثبيت بقية المواضيع الغير مثبتة لأهميتها العالية ......


----------



## fox_alex (18 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
و يدخل ايضا و صناعة الدهانات


----------



## ابو يوسف (22 يوليو 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك

وتماما كما قلت إنه يدخل ايضا و صناعة الدهانات


----------



## ابو يوسف (20 فبراير 2010)




----------



## محمد سدس (17 أغسطس 2010)

مهندس ابو يوسف تحية طيبه وكل عام وانت بخير ممكن تدلني عن مكان بيع للبولي يوريثان ولك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## chem-man (17 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يأخ ابو يوسف و جعل الله لك رمضان مبارك عليك و على عائلتك 
و كل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## correng (17 أغسطس 2010)

البولي يوريثان هو عاءله كبرى
و هو ماده غنيه جدا و السبب في ذلك انه تبعا لطريقة التحضير يمكن ان تحصل منه على مواصفات مختلفه
ابتداء من الفوم بجميع درجاته حتى الدهانات باختلاف مواصافاتها
و ايضا لداءن بمواصفات مختلفه
و ال adhesives ,sealent,coating film for tablets in pharma industry


----------



## correng (17 أغسطس 2010)

و يكفي ان نعلم ان هناك الاف من مركبات البولييوريثان في العالم و من المتوقعان ثصل لملايين خلال اعوام قليله


----------



## correng (17 أغسطس 2010)

يتم انتاجه ببساطه من تفاعل الايزو سيانات مع بوليوول
لو عايزين بولييورثان ريجيد 
يبقى نختار مادتي التفاعل>>>crosslinked isocyanate and polyol
لو عايزين بولييورثان flexbile
يبقى نختار مادتي التفاعل>>>linear polyol and isocyanate


----------



## correng (17 أغسطس 2010)

اكتشفه العالم الالماني باير
لذا تعتبر شركة باير افضل منتج للبولييوريثان
"bayer"
و هناك شركات اخرى منتجه مثل
BASF , DOW, DUPONT


----------



## المهندسه ليى (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات وبارك الله بيك
تحياتي


----------



## ريم الصراف (26 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع رائع مشكور اخي


----------



## chemist1185 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابو يوسف (2 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخوانى الكرام


----------



## chem-man (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الشكؤ الجزيل للأخ أبو يوسف المحترم 

و هل من الممكن التدعيم بمخطط تكنلوجي للعملية الصناعية 
و الله ولي التوفيق 
و شكرا ً . . .. . . . .


----------



## احمدجاسم المهندس (23 أكتوبر 2010)

معلومات رائعه مشكورين


----------



## عمراياد (10 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله بكم 

وهل تستخدم هذه المادة في صناعة ال float الخاصة بoil level gauge indicator المستخدم في محولات التوزيع الكهربائية ؟؟؟


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (24 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## esamisaly (13 سبتمبر 2011)

من فضلكم يا جماعة حد يفيدنى ضرورى.........................الله يكرمكم
أنا اصب البولى يوريثان على شكل ألواح لتستخدم كمضاد للاحتكاك لحماية صوامع القمح ومضارب الأرز على سبيل المثال. ماكينة الصب بها mix head لخلط المكونات وأنا استخدم DBE solvent ولكنى لا أستطيع الحصول عليه الان فهل توجد مادة أخرى بديلة علما بأننى أستخدمت المثيلين كلوريد وحصلت منه مشاكل مثل غليانه وحدوث فوران مما يعوق عملية الغسيل لأن المكونات تكون تقريبا عند درجة حرارة 80 درجة مؤية. أرجوكم أفيدونى .........................جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## esamisaly (15 سبتمبر 2011)

من فضلكم افيدونى فى السؤال السابق


----------



## احمدلمهندس (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ممكن مساعدتي عن اماكن بيع مادة البوليول في العراق مع الشكر


----------



## eldou7a (15 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## w_gohary73 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

اريد موضوع عن صناعه الفوم


----------



## Nader1982 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*هل من الممكن شرح طريقة تحضير لاصق البولى يوريثان؟...*


----------



## محمودعببدالغي (3 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اريد معرفة ماد ة البولي يوريا الخاصة باعمال الاضيات الصتاعية
وتكلفة المتر المسطح بسمك2مم ولكم منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## mushtaqad (3 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## شاهر 22 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير على الموضوع الجيد


----------



## boggy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

جميل جدا


----------



## المهندس فؤاد جبار (17 يناير 2014)

شكرا لكل من يحاول ان يفيد الاخرين بكل ما لديه من معلومات ....وشكر خاص لادارة الموقع


----------



## المهندس فؤاد جبار (17 يناير 2014)

انا من الناس الذين يحاولون شق طريقهم في مجال صناعة الاسفنج وارجو من كل من لديه خبرة في هذا المجال ان يفيدني في معلوماته رجاءا مع الشكر الجزيل مقدما


----------



## بارىبارى (3 أبريل 2015)

فعلا معلومات مهمة


----------

